# Must See Monday: A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia Automatic Outsize Date



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

As another Monday dawns watch lovers need a stunning watch with which to console themselves, especially for those in the Northern hemisphere with autumn slowly yielding to the chill of winter.

The Saxonia Automatic Outsize Date should do the job nicely. It pays tribute to the traditions of Saxon watchmaking artistry, introduced by A' Lange & Sohne themselves. In the mid-nineteenth century.









The double-aperture outsize date, a widely recognised brand signature, graces the eye-catching dial. Lange's famous SAX-0-MATmanufacture calibre is accommodated in the pink-gold case of the Saxonia Automatic Outsize Date. The zero stands for the ingenious ZERO-RESET mechanism wherein the seconds hand jumps instantaneously to the 12 o'clock position when the crown is pulled. This useful function makes synchronising the watch extremely easy.

The automatic winder is another noteworthy feature: the delicately embossed rotor in 21-carat gold with a platinum centrifugal mass efficiently winds the watch in both directions thanks to a reduction gear. Four ball bearings assure that a sufficient amount of mainspring power is quickly built up even on a quiet day at the office or on a leisurely holiday.









As with all watches of superior quality, the details of the movement can be admired through the sapphire-crystal case back. The three-quarter rotor reveals the escapement with the classic screw balance, the hand-engraved balance cock, and the whiplash precision index adjuster.

This special edition of the Saxonia Automatic Outsize Date is limited to just 25 watches and they are reserved for customers of the 11 A. Lange & Söhne Boutiques worldwide.

Visit the A. Lange & Sohne website


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-( I'll just have to pass, again.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures and information of the fantastic watch. Absolute perfection as usual from A. Lange & Sohne. Congratulations to the lucky 25 that get to enjoy it.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

The similar Grand Langematik with its asymmetrical dial continues to be my all time favorite ALS, and one I wish I bought when they sat unsold in ADs' cases and could be obtained at attractive prices....


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

The movement is glorious but the dial is just too plain for the price that it commands.
Better off putting the $$ into a JLC, GO or Blancpain.


----------



## poitch (Jan 13, 2012)

Basically what I was hoping to see from ALS. I hope it becomes an actual 2014 model in white gold and/or platinum.


----------



## wm5382 (Sep 8, 2012)

too bad it is a LE
it is really a good watch with charisma and should be available to all wis who desire for it

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

